
Ask HN: How can one offer free services to work with VCs/startups - vs2370
I really wish to work with some VC firms and Startups to offer my expertise for free and just getting more involved with them. I am not really sure how to approach them or do they even need such help.<p>I do not wish to charge any money but instead just want to be more involved with the community. (I currently work as a data scientist&#x2F;engineer by profession.)<p>Has anyone here tried such thing before?
======
bishka
Just reach out to us

~~~
vs2370
how?

